# Bloated Buck



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't seen my buck for about a week, and I had my dad feed all of my mouses. Just normal Mazuri pellets, as usual. But when I got home, Blaze, my buck, looked huge, as if he was pregnant. He was a pear shape, but it felt like air.

Is this bloat?

Is it dangerous?

Can I help somehow?


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

That happened to me, and i found out my "buck" was a doe, and she had eight babys. When i have sick mice i stick a pinch of sugar in my mouse's water. It is like a treat for them and it keeps them hygrated. My vet told me this.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a buck right now that looks like that pear shaped but he is just fat (as males get older they tend to get kinda fat), how old is your buck? was there any other changes to the cage? were they moved at all?


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well i found out what i thought was a buck was a doe. My doe that was like this is over a year old now, and she just had a unexcpeced litter. Yea i had just got her so she was getting used to a new cage. Plus she had been having problems with my other female mice. I wouldn't be worried my female was okay.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The gap between the Bucks pods and anus is great than that of the Doe the gap between the Does fairy and anus is smaller its easy once you have seen a few Mouse Queen


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

He is definitely a buck. His is about roughly 5 months old. The only change to his cage was a new little hideout, but he's had it before. No, he was not moved. BlackCat99, you said as your buck got older, he got fat. Blaze expanded dramatically in the past week, and he's not that old. So, should I try sugar water?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Is he still eating and drinking normally? Does he show any sign of discomfort? Could you get a photo of him?


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

the only other thing that I can think of that might cause bloat (and I am sure there are other causes) is parasites, the only way you would know for sure about that would be to get a stool sample to a vet to examine


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

geordiesmice said:


> The gap between the Bucks pods and anus is great than that of the Doe the gap between the Does fairy and anus is smaller its easy once you have seen a few Mouse Queen


Pods and Fairy?! Are you high?! 
:lol: :roll:


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Loganberry said:


> geordiesmice said:
> 
> 
> > The gap between the Bucks pods and anus is great than that of the Doe the gap between the Does fairy and anus is smaller its easy once you have seen a few Mouse Queen
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hahah. :lol: I never sexed my doe, i bought her and they claimed she was a buck. I never checked, and next time i know i have too. Thanks for the help though, yesterday when i sexed my babys i used the chart on how to here, and i'm about 100% sure i got them right. Yea i'd use the sugar water though.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

He seems to be eating fine, but he drank almost nothing. And yeah, I can get a photo once my dad comes home so I can use his iPhone to take a picture.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

if he feels full of air you can feed him a bit of corn syrup with a syringe. He needs it to pass whatever is stopping him up. Bloat is pretty dangerous, I've heard of more than a few pple who lost mice to this. Good luck. To my knowledge, the corn syrup is the best cure I've heard of.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, corn syrup. What is that? Where can I get it? I'm in the US too.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It is called "KARO" and it's usually in the baking section of a grocery store..


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to get any. Is there any other way to help him? He's not running on his wheel, which he does 24/7. I have a feeling that he's gotten worse.

If I could get some KARO, which I don't think I can, how do I feed it to him?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

he will pass away most likely without the Karo. Bloat is an intestinal blockage, and very serious. It is a mere $2-4 dollars, I'd really try to get corn syrup, even if it is off brand. Please try. It's the most help you can give him.
When you get it, you can administer on a bit of food or from a small syringe with no needle, all he needs is a few drops for several days until he appears to poop a lot and he look slimmer.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, ok. I'll go out with my dad when he gets home. He seems a little slimmer, and it looks like he's pooping, so... is he good? I still feel air, but not as much.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Corm syrup is available at any grocery store, usually in the baking section, but sometimes they put it with the pancake syrup.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

he might have passed it himself but if he didn't get all of it, it could start up again. Some mice even are prone to it chronically. It's a really good idea for mouse owners to just have the Karo on hand.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright. Thank you!! I'll keep you posted on his condition.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I got my hubby to buy me the glucose liquid which is the same as Karo.


----------

